# Tayana 37 or Pearson 365



## vabuckeye (Apr 30, 2007)

These are the 2 boats that that I am considering buying. I have not been on either one, so I have no idea as to which one is better for what I plan to do or even if they are what I want. They both meet my requirements as for what I have been looking for in a liveaboard. Plenty of headroom, wheel steering, 6 ft draft or less. Separate shower stall. (I cannot stand a shower and toilet together. It seems to cheapen it all) The boat will be used in the Chesapeake Bay for the next few years, sailing on weekends and vacations. Then I plan on doing coastal cruising and then to the Caribbean when I retire. 
The length is good as I will be single handing most of the time. It also works well for the marina I want to live in and the related costs. 

I want to keep the boat cost under 50,000. I won't be buying a project boat but I can also fix just about anything that is broken or breaks. 

I have been told to stay away from Tayanas with teak decks as they require a tremendous amount of maintenance. That would be the same of any boat. Also Tayanas feel smaller due to the canoe hull. 

Any other pros or cons will be valued. Thanks.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I would go with a nice Pearson 365 for what you have in mind. But I feel that you have narrowed the field too much. And these are 2 quite different boats when you forget about the criteria you are looking for.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Had a Tayana for 7 yrs, it was the one boat I felt comfortable with in any condition I was caught in or was stupid enough to venture into. She didn't really didn't wake-up until 15kts and once she settled in she was solid.

She wasn't a fixer upper either but with all the teak and spruce spars, it was high maintenance to keep her from becoming a fixer upper.

Beautiful boat to sail


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

Both boats might not do well in the light winds that are typical for the Chesapeake in the summer. The Tayana 37 (PHRF around 174) seems to be faster than the Pearson 365 (PHRF around 210). The Pearson draws 4.5 feet, while the Tayana draws 5.7 feet - important when sailing in shallow water like the Chesapeake.


----------



## vabuckeye (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you so far for the input. 

Krisscross.....any other suggestions are more than welcome. These are the only two I found so far that meets my needs. Like I said, I haven't even been on either of these so any suggestions will be taken into consideration.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

FYI - I think most T37's do not have separate shower stall, though some do since there were multiple layouts/version available (e.g. cutter, ketch, pilot house, sloop, etc.). I really like the T37 in general, but condition and overall fit/finish seem to vary widely based on the handful I've seen in person. If you can find a good one for less than $50k, I think it would suit your needs well. 

The P365 is probably my favorite Pearson. I don't care for the laminated/formica like surfaces in much of the cabin, but I could put that aside for the roominess and features not found on many other Pearsons (skeg hung rudder, high bulwarks, ketch rig, etc.).


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, so this Pearson 365:








Versus this Tayana 37:









I may be stupid, but this is even a question? Isn't this kind of like a Chevy versus a Cadillac?
Don't beat me up to much as I've not owned either brand... but the Tayana 37 is a personal favorite of mine...


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

They are vastly different boats with different maintenance requirements and differing issues of build. It is certainly not Caddy vs. Chevy however.
Just one in your area I might consider as well-
1987 Freedom Yachts 36 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

There are also a couple Bristol 35.5s I would check out in Maryland.

FWIW my father in law had a T37 that had a rollerfurling mast put on and we sailed it extensively.


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

The Pearson is a slow boat by any measurement but speed isn't everything. The Tayana is not a high pointing boat but does quite well on a reach. The Tayana varied in issues depending on the year it was built and the floor plans also varied. Earlier boats had issues with weather helm which meant they reefed early compared to later models due to placement of the mast. These boats were designed by Robert Perry and he obviously would have a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

You may also want to look at boats that have a head and shower in a large enclosure. Here is one example of such a boat:
1983 Islander Freeport sailboat for sale in South Carolina
It is a good looking boat at a reasonable price.


----------



## thereefgeek (Aug 18, 2006)

If you want more direct answers to your questions about T-37's, you might want to sign up and check out the Tayana Owners Group on Google: https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=en&fromgroups#!forum/tognews

I have a '77 T-37 and I've been working for 3 years to fit out for an extended cruise. $50K probably won't get you a Tayana that doesn't need some work, but there's some cruise ready ones on the market for $60-$80K+.

Kind of depends on what you want to do. Like others have said, two completely different boats both above and below the waterline.


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

Not wanting to be a ******** but surely there are more important features to choosing a sailboat than the head layout!


----------



## vabuckeye (Apr 30, 2007)

The first sailboat, other than a day sailor I was on, was at a boat show in Richmond Va. I thought it was nice having the shower separate from the head. It took the camper feel away from the interior. Said then and there my big boat would have the separation. 

What I want is that option in the best boat I can afford. Hunters and Catalinas have that option but are more about the family rather than the boat. I will be living on this boat. This is the only creature comfort I want other than enough head room. A/c, heat, refrigeration, electronics and such can be added after the fact. I have the time. 

I want a boat that sails well, is safe, forgiving, and eventually can get me to the Caribbean. That is first and foremost. Draft is important because of the bay and my skill level. I still have a lot to learn. Next is the actual size. 35 to 40 foot seems like a good size to single hand. 

So no, you are not being an ********. I just didn't explain myself well enough. I may still not have.


----------



## vabuckeye (Apr 30, 2007)

1984 Freedom Express 39 Cat Ketch Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Here is the link to a Freedom that I like. Yes it has the separated head, but it also has a nice layout.

I also like the Islander that was recommended.

I know Pearson and Tayana are well built boats. That is why I started this thread asking about them. Do these brand compare? I have also seen some Ericsons and Endeavors that meet my wants.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Islander 38 is a Bob Perry design, solid as a rock. Bob comes on this forum all the time, check out the million page steel boat thread. He would know best and he loves to help people pick the right boat. I38 was built by the Islander yard here in US and they turned out very decent boats.
ISLANDER 38 C sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

kwaltersmi said:


> The P365 is probably my favorite Pearson. I don't care for the laminated/formica like surfaces in much of the cabin,


Starting in 1980 there was an option for a teak interior instead of Formica. Much better looking.

Also the 365 came as a ketch or a sloop although the ketch is more common.

There was also a cutter version commonly called the 367. It had the same layout but a one foot deeper draft (5'6). A few of these had the quarterberth option.


----------

